# close calls while huntin???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

lets hear some of your close calls..

I was setting out decoys in a high mountain reservoir in nov in the early darkness. I waded out and it was only about knee deep where I was setting them and I wanted to put a marker decoy out a little further but decided not to. well when light came I was moving some decoys and at the furthest decoy about a step past it was a 20 foot drop off!!! that would have been a scary cold dive if I had set that marker decoy out!! oh and I also got lost out along the kaysville marsh for about 2 hours after dark, it sucked trying to find that trail and I was exhausted, but finally found it..


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

about 5 years ago I was out late season duck hunting. I set up on a small pond where the creek feeds into the WMA. the creek and the pond were some of the only open water left in the area. The ducks worked well, it was shaping up to be a great morning. I heard something moving in the cattails to the east where the creek feeds in. Then BOOM! BOOM BOOM! I turned and ducked into the bank at the first shot. I looked up when it was over to see a stunned young 20ish kid realizing he'd just blown the tar out of my decoys. I did a LOT of yelling that morning. when I got back home, and took off my down jacket i noticed holes in the back. sure enough there were about a half dozen pellets buried in the down inside the vest. If that kid were any closer it would have been a LOT worse than a few sinking decoys.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

close calls....

well there was that _one time_ i hunted with TEX... :shock:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

We spotted some geese on a frozen pond last december and spent the next hour sneaking around a hill, down in the creek bed to get on the geese. As we jumped up over the bank 30 yards from the geese and waited for them to take off. Then never did and we were greeted by 2 hunters getting ready to pick up their decoys. They were scared we were going to shoot their decoys and we felt like idiots. We left without saying a word and had a good laugh over it the rest of the day.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> about 5 years ago I was out late season duck hunting. I set up on a small pond where the creek feeds into the WMA. the creek and the pond were some of the only open water left in the area. The ducks worked well, it was shaping up to be a great morning. I heard something moving in the cattails to the east where the creek feeds in. Then BOOM! BOOM BOOM! I turned and ducked into the bank at the first shot. I looked up when it was over to see a stunned young 20ish kid realizing he'd just blown the tar out of my decoys. I did a LOT of yelling that morning. when I got back home, and took off my down jacket i noticed holes in the back. sure enough there were about a half dozen pellets buried in the down inside the vest. If that kid were any closer it would have been a LOT worse than a few sinking decoys.


+1
Had the same thing happen to me in Browns Park while hunting the Green river 10years ago! The father and son duo yelled across after pumping 6 shells into our decoys" Thats an awesome looking spread as 5 goose floaters sunk out of sight"! No bb's hit us as it was 1 in the afternoon and we were laying down taking a nap in the willows! Scary, very scary I really wanted to shoot back! Lucky for them they were on the other side of the river, about 50 yards. My one friend took his waders off and was going to swim the river to kick there butts but we talked him out of it! I think we all have glassed or sneaked some one elses decoys thinking they were real but shooting them is another story!

DiverFreak


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

About Febuary was spotlighting pigeons and was walking in the canal when it dropped off and the water went over my head and I still didn't touch the bottom. Good thing my friend pulled me out before my hip boots filled up.


----------



## cnvsbk (Sep 24, 2009)

Just applying the simple ethic of not shooting birds on the water would avoid most of these situations.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

cnvsbk said:


> Just applying the simple ethic of not shooting birds on the water would avoid most of these situations.


What about those decoys that take off when you scare them? :lol:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Stay away from 40*57' 29.50" N 111*56'49.73" W

I am dead serious.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Stay away from 40*57' 29.50 N 111*56'49.73 W
> 
> I am dead serious.


Close call in Riverton, eh? Some dude's backyard?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

That's not Riverton. It's the old airboat launch channel west of Farmington Bay.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> That's not Riverton. It's the old airboat launch channel west of Farmington Bay.


Then you posted the wrong coordinates. I copied and pasted them to Google Earth, and that's where it took me.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

woollybugger said:


> That's not Riverton. It's the old airboat launch channel west of Farmington Bay.


thats what i got farmington bay not riverton


----------

